#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-18
<Hannie> godbyk, ping
<zleap> hi
<Hannie> godbyk, ping
<Hannie> Can anyone help me with path pdflatex
<Hannie> I installed pdflatex, but my system can't find the file
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-19
<nisshh> flan, you around?
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-20
<nisshh> flan, you around?
<zleap> hi
<nisshh> zleap, hey, can i help you with something?
<zleap> i was just looking at how to contribute to the manual
<zleap> i have created a quick guide (html) on how to print multiple photos on 1 sheet of paper (like you can with windows XP) using gthumb
<nisshh> right
<nisshh> zleap, that kind of specific stuff won't be included in the manual
<nisshh> zleap, we just cover the very basics
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i may up load to my website anyway,  so I can get help from the general community with it,
<zleap> is there anything specific you are looking for., have a printed manual here,
<nisshh> zleap, sorry abou that i was afk for a minute, urm well, not really anything specific, have you read the last release of the manual? we are trimming that WAY down
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i got the 170 page version
<nisshh> yep
<zleap> ok will download a newer one 2nd edition i think is the latest one
<nisshh> zleap, that is right, the second edition is newest, but to get the latest code, you will want to grab it like so with bazaar VCS: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i will look in to that
<zleap> why is it being trimmed down anyway
<nisshh> zleap, we are going for as simple as possible, so that even the completely computer illiterate can use it
<zleap> ok
<zleap> so can some of the removed sections be put in to separate manuals
<zleap> i guess the bit on movie player is going but that may be useful in its own mini guide
<nisshh> zleap, that isnt the plan, the plan is to move all removed content onto what will eventually become the Ubuntu Support and Learning Center
<nisshh> zleap, we arent planning to do any mini-guides
<zleap> ok
<zleap> so a lot will go online
<nisshh> zleap, not heaps, mostly the second half of second edition
<zleap> ok
<nisshh> most of the first half will stay
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i will see if I can download
<nisshh> zleap, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<zleap> 10.04
<zleap> I am tempted to upgrade my netbook to 10.10
<nisshh> you should
<nisshh> it is much better
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i need to head to work, chat later hopefully
<nisshh> yep, cya
<zleap> cya
 * humphreybc has finished his exams, bitches
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-21
<Andre_Gondim> godbyk, any news about ubuntu manual in pt-br? :P
<Andre_Gondim> if there are errors?
<nisshh> flan, ping
<Hannie> godbyk, ping
<daker> hi jenkins
<jenkins> hello
<godbyk> Hannie: pong.
<godbyk> Hannie: How are you doing?
<Hannie> Hey, Kevin, can I ask you something?
<daker> hace you seen my proposal countdown ?
<godbyk> Hannie: Sure!
<Hannie> I managed to install lexlive properly, thanks to you
<Hannie> but...
<Hannie> The result is half English, half Dutch
<Hannie> What I want to know is this:
<jenkins> was that aimed at me daker?
<daker> jenkins, yep
<Hannie> Where does tex find the source file?
<jenkins> daker no i have not
<daker> jenkins, bzr branch lp:~adnane002/quickshot/countdown
<Hannie> You mean online?
<godbyk> Hannie: The .tex source file is created automatically when you run make.
<godbyk> Hannie: It's generated from the po/nl.po file.
<daker> jenkins, then $ python countdown.py
<godbyk> Hannie: If you want to create the .tex file so you can look at it, run 'make ubuntu-manual-nl.tex'
<Hannie> No, I want to find out why the result is half English
<Hannie> while the translation on LP is 100% Dutch
<jenkins> thats cool thanks daker
<daker> good :)
<jenkins> I really need to get some done for quickshot
<Hannie> po/nl.po is not the right file
<Hannie> I downloaded the right file from LP, but where should I place it?
<godbyk> Hannie: if you can give me an example of a couple parts that are in English, I can take a look.
<godbyk> Hannie: Put the nl.po file in the po/ subdirectory.
<Hannie> ok, just a minute
<Hannie> Automatisch aanmelden
<Hannie> Ubuntu will log in to your primary account automatically when you start up
<Hannie> The title is Dutch, but the rest is English
<Hannie> I took this example from ubuntu-manual-nl.pdf
<godbyk> Hannie: Okay. If you look in the nl.po file you downloaded, is the string translated there?
<godbyk> (For each string, it will show the English version and the translated version. Make sure the translated string isn't in English.)
<Hannie> I had already put the file in /po and named it nl.po
<Hannie> Yes, on LP it is translated
<Hannie> o sorry, I will look ik nl.po
<Hannie> *in
<Hannie> msgid ""
<Hannie> "Ubuntu will log in to your primary account automatically when you start up "
<Hannie> "the computer so you won't have to enter your username and password. This "
<Hannie> "makes your login experience quicker and more convenient, however, if privacy "
<Hannie> "or security are important to you, this option is not recommended. Anyone who "
<Hannie> "can physically access your computer will be able to turn it on and also "
<Hannie> "access your files."
<Hannie> msgstr ""
<Hannie> "U wordt automatisch aangemeld met uw primaire account wanneer u de computer "
<Hannie> "start; u hoeft dus geen gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord op te geven. Dit maakt "
<Hannie> "het aanmelden sneller en gemakkelijker, maar als u privacy en veiligheid "
<Hannie> "belangrijk vindt, wordt deze optie ontraden. Iedereen die fysiek toegang "
<Hannie> "heeft tot uw computer kan deze aanzetten en ook bij al uw bestanden komen."
<Hannie> This is the Automatisch aanmelden/Log in automatically example
<Hannie> It has msgid (English) and msgstr (Dutch) in the nl.po file
<Hannie> The file is located in Projects/ubuntu-manual/po
<Hannie> /po/nl.po is 813,7 KB
<godbyk> Hannie: Okay, that looks right.  I will download the latest translation a bit later tonight and try it out here.  I'll see if I can figure out where the problem is.
<Hannie> ok, I am already very happy with texlive running
<godbyk> Did you end up reinstalling it from scratch?
<Hannie> Yes, that was the only solution
<Hannie> And it worked...
<godbyk> Everyone misses the note about creating the symlinks.  I should try to make it more prominent.
<Hannie> Oh, another error came up in the pdf making:
<Hannie> translatorcredits
<Hannie> I had to remove a section in the file credits
<Hannie> About symlinks: I did read the note, but I expected to be able to fill it in at the beginning of the installation, not in the options part
<godbyk> Hannie: Is this in lucid-e1, lucid-e2, or maverick?
<Hannie> lucid-e1
<godbyk> Where did you find translatorcredits in lucid-e1?
<godbyk> (I thought I added that in maverick.)
<Hannie> I got an error while making the pdf file
<Hannie> It referred to translatorscredits
<Hannie> Wait a minute:
<Hannie> po4a-translate --master-charset=utf8 -f latex -m main.tex -p po/nl.po -l ubuntu-manual-nl.tex -k 0
<Hannie> ./credits/credits.tex
<Hannie>                :109: (po4a::tex)
<Hannie>                unknown environment: 'translatorcredits'
<Hannie> I went to /credits/ and removed this section
<godbyk> Ah, I see what the problem is then.
<godbyk> Okay, I can fix that.  Just a moment.
<godbyk> Though that translatorcredits environment only exists in the maverick edition.  In the lucid-e1 edition there is no translatorcredits environment.
<godbyk> Hannie: can you run 'bzr info' and paste the results, please?
<Hannie> Ok
<Hannie> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/hannie/"
<Hannie> That is odd
<godbyk> Hannie: Oh, run 'bzr info' from the ubuntu-manual directory (the one containing the ubuntu-manual.cls file).
<Hannie> ok
<Hannie> Standalone tree (format: 2a)
<Hannie> Location:
<Hannie>   branch root: .
<Hannie> Related branches:
<Hannie>   parent branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual/maverick/
<Hannie> So it seems my pdf was based on maverick
<godbyk> Yeah. So that's the problem it's having.
<Hannie> That explains the half English/half dutch
<Hannie> But I copied the right file to /po and renamed it
<godbyk> Since some of the English text in maverick was changed, it no longer matches the text you translated.
<Hannie> Is that not the right way?
<godbyk> You'll want to check out the lucid-e1 or lucid-e1 repository instead.
<godbyk> That is the correct way, but you're using a lucid-e1 translation for the maverick edition.  That's where the problem is.
<Hannie> Ok, so the source is my lucid-e1 translation
<Hannie> but texlive looks at the bzr maverick?
<Hannie> online?
<godbyk> When you downloaded the manual code, you downloaded the maverick edition instead of the lucid-e1 edition.
<godbyk> It's an easy fix, though.
<godbyk> You can delete the ubuntu-manual stuff you have so far.  (The TeX Live stuff is okay -- don't delete it.)
<Hannie> ok
<godbyk> Then to download the lucid-e1 edition, run 'bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual/lucid-e1'
<Hannie> hold on, I will write that down
<godbyk> Once it's done downloading, you can copy your nl.po file over to the po/ directory again and run 'make ubuntu-manual-nl.pdf' to see the lucid-e1 PDF.
<godbyk> Hopefully it'll all be translated as you expect.
<Hannie> Thank you so much, I am sure it will work
<godbyk> Hannie: You're welcome. If you have any further problems, please let me know.
<godbyk> Hannie: Thanks for all your hard work on the Dutch translation!
<Hannie> Couldn't have done it without your help
<Hannie> One last question:
<Hannie> When the screenshots are ready, can I copy them to the directory /screenshots or whatever?
<godbyk> Hannie: When the screenshots are ready, I'll have flan or jenkins put them in the screenshots directory for you.  So you won't have to worry about that.
<godbyk> When they've put them in, I'll send you an email and have you run 'bzr pull' to download them automatically.
<Hannie> ok, I will  let you know when they are ready
<godbyk> Thanks!
<Hannie> See you, I am going to work on lucid-e1
<godbyk> Okay.  See you later, Hannie!
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-22
<ChrisWoollard> evening all
<ChrisWoollard> evening jenkins
<jenkins> evening
 * ChrisWoollard is reading the maverick edition of the manual :)
 * ChrisWoollard wonders if anybody else wants to help ;)
<daker> ChrisWoollard, send an email to the ML
<ChrisWoollard> hello
<daker> hi ChrisWoollard
<ChrisWoollard> I tried that, it didn't seem to help
<Muscovy> Is there a masterlist for written stuff?
<ChrisWoollard> what do you mean by "masterlist"?
<Muscovy> Any particular topics that are known to need doing.
<Muscovy> Last time I checked the bugs page no content bugs jumped out at me.
<godbyk> Muscovy: Look at the blueprints on launchpad. I think there may be some 'to do' stuff there.
<ChrisWoollard> proof reading is required
<godbyk> Otherwise, we basically just need to read through the manual and see what's changed in Maverick and update the text and screenshots accordingly.
<ChrisWoollard> I also know that the installation instructions need to be checked in chapter 1
<ChrisWoollard> the screenshots scare me
<ChrisWoollard> That's it for this evening. I only managed to read half a chapter :(
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-23
<Andre_Gondim> godbyk, sorry to ask you again, but may you see if manual in pt-br there is any latex syntax problem?
<trijntje> Hi all, can someone help me with taking screenshots for the dutch manual?
<nisshh> trijntje, i have no idea what is happening with Quickshot or the Quickshot server, atm
<nisshh> trijntje, ive been trying to get hold of flan all week and ask about that
<trijntje> Yes, I tried using the special live-cd, but it couldnt fetch the list
<nisshh> trijntje, yeah, im going to ask flan about that
<nisshh> trijntje, just hold off for now, once we know what is going on with that, we can go from there
<trijntje> nisshh, ok cool. I believe only the first screenshot is still missing in dutch
<trijntje> ill just hang around here a while and see what comes by. Do you know the status of the manual for Maverick?
<nisshh> trijntje, ah ok, the status of the maverick manual is: we havent hit writing freeze yet, but we are fixing bugs quickly
<trijntje> nisshh, ok, maybe we will first work to translate Lucid e2
<nisshh> trijntje, yeah, do that until you get the green light from us to start translating maverick
<ChrisWoollard> It is quiet in here again today.
#ubuntu-manual 2010-10-24
<bilalakhtar> So ben is back?
<nisshh> bilalakhtar, he said on the ML he will check in on Monday, supposedly he has finished exams
<bilalakhtar> hmm
<bilalakhtar> I read that mail
<nisshh> bilalakhtar, so why do you sound not convinced?
<bilalakhtar> since he told me a week aho that it would be another 2 weeks for his xams to finish
<bilalakhtar> *exams
<bilalakhtar> was surprised to see his mail
<nisshh> bilalakhtar, heh, maybe he was just saying 'about' two weeks ;)
<bilalakhtar> From his tone it seemed like he hates manual stuff
<bilalakhtar> since the other day he said so
<nisshh> bilalakhtar, i think that's sarcasm
<bilalakhtar> He kept blogging on OMG! during exams
<bilalakhtar> nisshh: yup it is
<nisshh> blogging doesnt take up nearly as much time as manual stuff
<Hannie> In Tex Live: Overfull \hbox and Underfull \hbox. What does this mean?
<Hannie> I suppose the text is too long, but underfull?
<humphreybc> Who's around?
<nisshh> yo humphreybc :)
<humphreybc> sup
<humphreybc> I just mailed the list
<humphreybc> you're up early
<nisshh> humphreybc, no, im up late :)
<humphreybc> ha
<humphreybc> what time is it?
<nisshh> 3:51am
<humphreybc> nice
<nisshh> and i have college tomorrow :)
<humphreybc> almost 9am here
 * humphreybc is in the future, as usual
<nisshh> lol
<nisshh> humphreybc, i just had the most awesome thing happen
<nisshh> i was trying out vendetta online
<nisshh> a guy goes: so what OS are we all using?
<nisshh> one guy: windows
<nisshh> 3 guys: mac
<nisshh> then 40+ people: Ubuntu
<humphreybc> hahaha
<humphreybc> wicked
<humphreybc> yeah Ubuntu's pretty well known now
<nisshh> i was like "WOOO!" :)
<nisshh> yeah
<humphreybc> I've actually mentioned it to people around campus, and even though they aren't using it, they're like "oh yeah, i've heard of that"
<nisshh> oh wow
<nisshh> im starting to see it more too
<Muscovy> I'm starting to run into more people who've heard of it too.
<nisshh> my dads mate has one of those linux based media things that you plug into your TV
<humphreybc> too bad releases don't get more mainstream attention
<humphreybc> engadget's article for maverick was shithouse
<nisshh> i didnt see it
<nisshh> what kind of crap did they say?
<humphreybc> they got it from a tip off, for pete's sake
<humphreybc> lemme find it
<nisshh> a tip off?
<humphreybc> yeah
<humphreybc> ie someone emailed them and reminded them it was out
<humphreybc> they didn't even know :)
<Muscovy> I've tried unsuccessfully to get the CBC's tech show to talk about the last 2 Ubuntu releases.
<Muscovy> Ah well, maybe Natty.
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> humphreybc, is it this one: http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/10/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-officially-released-get-your-cl/
<humphreybc> yup
<humphreybc> it's a fairly lackluster post
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> "more of the same" bah!
<Muscovy> "software purchase support might legitimize Ubuntu as an app platform" makes it sound like we've got 12 apps or something.
<humphreybc> little do they know we have 1
<Muscovy> I meant apps in general.
<Muscovy> But yeah, that department is a little empty.
<Muscovy> Well, very.
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> well, 2 now :)
<humphreybc> you'll see some of our games in there soon :P
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> saw the post
<nisshh> post's
<humphreybc> you guys read the email i just sent to the list?
<nisshh> just looking now
<nisshh> humphreybc, if you read the mail i sent to the list, thorwil mentioned in a reply that the title page for maverick was done and in trunk
<humphreybc> yup
<nisshh> ive been asked by translators all week when will writing freeze happen
<nisshh> i keep having to tell them, soon
<nisshh> i havent had a chance to do a glossary sweep yet either
<nisshh> i have had three of my own projects to work on
<nisshh> and my own manual team to lead :)
<humphreybc> lol
<nisshh> yep, im a busy man now :)
<humphreybc> welcome to the club!
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> ive been mingling with the Canonical guys and other people a lot too
<humphreybc> awesome
<nisshh> i have been talking to jono, jcastro, micahg, etc :)
<nisshh> akgraner
<humphreybc> that's awesome Ryan
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> did my own session at App Week too :0
<humphreybc> mint
<nisshh> what?
<daker> hi
<Muscovy> Hello.
<daker> humphreybc, you didn't send those changes :)
<humphreybc> daker: will get onto it this week
<daker> oki
<daker> btw we need to know who is going to host the new website
<humphreybc> yeah
<humphreybc> kevin or josh
<daker> ok
<daker> i don't know if we can ask canonical to host it
<humphreybc> maybe but doubt it
<Muscovy> What does the hosting entail? Does it just need LAMP?
<daker> Muscovy, django
<daker> +lamp
<godbyk> daker: josh said he could host the django part on his server.  I was going to host the static files on my server to help offload some of the bandwidth.
<godbyk> django hates me on my server right now.
<daker> oki
<godbyk> I could set up a VPS with my host, too, but it costs extra.
<humphreybc> if josh can host it for now, that's great. we might be able to pull enough money off donations for hosting eventually
<humphreybc> godbyk: you read the email I sent to the list?
<godbyk> humphreybc: yep
<humphreybc> sweet, whaddyou think?
<godbyk> I'd love to see some activity on the project again.
<humphreybc> that's a very diplomatic answer
<godbyk> I think I'll have to define my role a bit better, especially with regard to boundaries -- what I will and won't do -- as my time is a bit more limited than it was during the first release.
<humphreybc> indeed
<godbyk> I'm happy to continue the hosting that I can do (I still don't know why django is giving my so many headaches), to manage the release of the PDFs and Lulu books, to handle building things (I need to fix the build scripts), and to work on the LaTeX code and book design, but I will probably have to leave most of the editing and writing to others.
<daker> ah thanks godbyk  coze i forgot lulu links :)
<dutchie> humphreybc: i looked at setting it up, and it turned out to be a bit of a pain to separate out the static and dynamic hosting
<dutchie> university is also insanely busy
<humphreybc> hm ok
<humphreybc> this could be an issue
<humphreybc> we could host it on Ohso's server mayhaps
<godbyk> dutchie: do the static files take up a lot of space/bandwidth?  (I assume it's still easy to redirect the PDF downloads to a url on my server, right?)
<dutchie> godbyk: i haven't had a chance to look at it
<godbyk> dutchie: fair enough. I'm in the same boat. :)
<dutchie> what's the bandwidth requirement been like?
<godbyk> good question. let me see if I can find an answer.
<daker> godbyk, yep you can host the static files & the pdfs too
<godbyk> wow
<godbyk> from the 16th to the 23rd, I have the following stats:
<godbyk> ubuntu-manual.org - 170 MB/day
<godbyk> builds.ubuntu-manual.org - 24 MB/day
<godbyk> files.ubuntu-manual.org - 3030 MB/day
<humphreybc> heh
<daker> Wow
<humphreybc> omgubuntu.co.uk serves up about 25GB a day
<godbyk> all the other *.ubuntu-manual.org sites have negligible traffic.
<Omega> Speaking of omgubuntu, it was down a minute ago
<daker> humphreybc, i guess you are nor using a cache system that's why
<humphreybc> Omega: moving to a new server (yet again) next weekend
<humphreybc> daker: we have some pretty intense optimization going on
<humphreybc> we're just getting so many freakin' page views
<godbyk> well, files.ubuntu-manual.org is primarily serving the PDFs of the manual.
<dutchie> godbyk: if there's no significant increase then there is no need to split stuff up
<godbyk> dutchie: doesn't matter much to me. (I don't know how daker's new site compares in terms of size/bandwidth requirements.)
<dutchie> i will set it up when i have more than 5 minutes at a time free
<godbyk> dutchie: I'm happy to continuing hosting whatever I can to help out.
<godbyk> dutchie: no problem.
<dutchie> i have 100GB/mo bandwidth basically none of which i use
<Omega> dutchie: You could host a mirror repository/help a project with downloads (I believe kubuntu was in need)
<dutchie> well, i'm about to start hosting u-m
<humphreybc> yeah
<dutchie> the problem with mirrors is that my disk space is limited
<humphreybc> godbyk could host a mirror
<dutchie> i used to mirror the ubuntu uk podcast
<Omega> Ah, yeah that could be a problem
<humphreybc> we could appeal for mirrors too
<Muscovy> I have hosting I could volunteer, but I can't get ssh access to add django.
<godbyk> the biggest 'problem' is that we're going to be using django.
<dutchie> i can do django when i have a chance
<godbyk> I could setup a VPS through my hosting company (with 'unlimited' bandwidth/disk space), but it costs extra.  and the costs depend on how much memory+cpu you require.
<Muscovy> What pages use it? Is it all or just stuff like the bug reporter?
<dutchie> there are about 3 different django instances running off my vps, so it's fine
<dutchie> i know what i'm doing, more or less
<dutchie> i just need a time when i can do it :)
<humphreybc> godbyk: how much extra?
<humphreybc> godbyk: is your server a shared one/
<humphreybc> or dedicated?
<Omega> You probably don't need a dedicated server.
<godbyk> humphreybc: http://www.dreamhost.com/vps-pricing.html
<godbyk> humphreybc: I have a shared server right now.
<humphreybc> I dunno if we can do $15 a month
<Omega> godbyk: How has dreamhost been for you?
<humphreybc> we're moving all of our ohso sites away from dreamhost
<Omega> Good
<Omega> Dedicated?
<humphreybc> VPS for now
<godbyk> Omega: It's been okay. It's had its ups and downs. But since I'm not serving a lot of mission-critical stuff, it's worked pretty well for my needs.  It's been really solid the past year or so.
<humphreybc> no need for dedicated just yet
<Omega> I would advise against a dedicated
<godbyk> btw, here are the numbers on the lulu book purchases:
<godbyk> 8709550	Getting Started with Ubuntu 10.04 -- Print	131
<godbyk> 9121535	Ξεκινώντας με το Ubuntu 10.04 -- Print	3
<godbyk> 9148542	Erste Schritte mit Ubuntu 10.04 -- Print	13
<godbyk> 9235313	Getting Started with Ubuntu 10.04 - Second Edition -- Print	25
<humphreybc> neat
<humphreybc> we should add a couple of dollars to the price to help cover hosting costs
<humphreybc> they're like $7 at the moment right?
<dutchie> humphreybc: i think we should have a "dirt cheap" version and one with a small markup
<humphreybc> ok
<dutchie> ubuntu philosophy and all that
<humphreybc> and point people to which one by default?
<dutchie> i'd say the marked up one, but make it clear that there is a cheaper option
<humphreybc> ok
<godbyk> the second edition is $9.70, for example. (the others are similarly priced.)
<humphreybc> we can do that
<godbyk> lulu takes 20% off the net profit typically.
<humphreybc> ah that's a pain
<godbyk> so if the book is 9.70 minimum cost and we sell it for 12.00, we get 1.84 and lulu gets 0.46.
<humphreybc> hm
<humphreybc> what do you think?
<humphreybc> if we offer a cheap one
<humphreybc> it should be fine
<godbyk> As long as there are links to both and they're clearly marked (one is the at-cost version, the other is the 'donate' version). and we'd have to make it clear as to what the money is for.
<humphreybc> sure
<dutchie> how would we deal with getting the donations to people paying for hosting fairly?
<godbyk> dutchie: I can mail you a crisp new American dollar bill if you like. ;-)
<dutchie> 63.8 pence
<godbyk> Shut up.
<dutchie> that will buy me one largish chocolate bar
<dutchie> sort of mars duo range
<godbyk> Doesn't buy a largish anything here.
<godbyk> (Though our definitions of 'large' may vary -- especially when it comes to candy bars!)
<dutchie> well, yeah
<dutchie> in this case, "largish" means the second smallest size
<godbyk> gotcha
<dutchie> i need to buy some coffee
<dutchie> but tesco's closed 2 minutes ago :(
<godbyk> no candy bars for you!
<dutchie> no :(
<daker> oki i'll call it a day
<daker> see y
<godbyk> see ya, daker
<humphreybc> see ya
<daker> humphreybc, i need you to prepare something for me
<humphreybc> daker: yep, I will
<daker> for the website
<humphreybc> can
<humphreybc> can you please email me the instructions to get it working again to test
<humphreybc> I did a fresh install
<humphreybc> so no longer have it
<daker> ok
<daker> not now i'll do it tomorrow at work
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-17
<godbyk> tomswartz07: It should support any linux system.
<godbyk> tomswartz07: There's a separate installer for Macs, I think, though.
<tomswartz07> godbyk: cool beans, thanks!
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-18
<tomswartz07> hey everyone, i have a small TeX-y question. Do you prefer to use the \enumerate \item lists or do you just hard write them in?
<tomswartz07> specifically, im looking at the IM section regarding desktop sharing.
<tomswartz07> it seems that sayantan das has added a section previously, and used a hard coded numerical list.
<tomswartz07> no big deal, but i know that LaTeX sometimes handles lists like that differently with formatting and all. Should it be corrected?
<godbyk> tomswartz07: Use enumerate lists for number lists.
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-19
<pdtpatrick_> Guys --- the Download pages are broken
<pdtpatrick_> keeps spitting out the Django DEBUG information
<pdtpatrick_> http://test.ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-21
<CrustyBarnacle> godbyk: Upgraded desktop to 11.10 (Oneiric). I can no longer create the PDF file, even though install-pkgs.sh finds no problems.
<c7p> hello all
<godbyk> CrustyBarnacle: What error message are you getting?
<CrustyBarnacle> godbyk: Running "make" again to get errors... one minute
<godbyk> CrustyBarnacle: You might try a 'make clean' first.
<godbyk> Soemtimes an old .aux file can cause problems when you've updated packages.
<CrustyBarnacle> godbyk: Hmmm... I'll try again.
<CrustyBarnacle> godbyk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715478/
<CrustyBarnacle> godbyk: No pdf file is created.
<godbyk> CrustyBarnacle: There aren't any errors there. Can you paste your .log file contents (or email me the file)?
<CrustyBarnacle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/715482/
<godbyk> Error 256 (driver return code) generating output;
<godbyk> file main.pdf may not be valid.
<godbyk> That's a new one. :)
<godbyk> CrustyBarnacle: Let's update the TeX stuff. Run 'sudo tlmgr update --all'.
<godbyk> I'll also log into my oneiric box and try it there real quick, too.
<CrustyBarnacle> godbyk: 6/6 files updated... trying again
<CrustyBarnacle> godbyk: Same output and error in log.
<godbyk> CrustyBarnacle: Okay, let me Google around a bit.
<CrustyBarnacle> godbyk: Much appreciated. I can still work on my netbook... but not as easily :-p
<godbyk> CrustyBarnacle: Have you added any new screenshots that haven't been committed to the bzr repository?
<CrustyBarnacle> I don't think so...
<CrustyBarnacle> godbyk: bzr conflicts returns nothing
<godbyk> CrustyBarnacle: Okay. Try out the commands I sent you. Maybe they'll tell us more.
<c7p> hey godbyk
<tomswartz07> hey all
<c7p> hey tom, how are you ?
<tomswartz07> c7p: not too shabby. yourself?
<c7p> i'm great :D
<tomswartz07> i believe i have the majority of the updates ready for my section.
<tomswartz07> the instant messaging.
<tomswartz07> empathy wasnt changed too much- some icons and the way you launch it, but thats about it.
<c7p> very nice :D
<c7p> i got a mail "when i try bzr launchpad-login lyfzwrthlvng <my launchpad username> it says:
<c7p> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: curl connection error (Received HTTP code 407 from proxy after CONNECT)"
<c7p> any idea how can this problem be solved ?
<tomswartz07> whats the lyfzwrthlvng?
<tomswartz07> did you just use bzr launchpad-login <username>?
<c7p> i don't know
<c7p> i got this message :D
<c7p> i mean the question, the problem isn't mine
<tomswartz07> oh! hahaha
<tomswartz07> yeah, you need to register an rsa key with launchpad first, then do the login (without lyfzwr...)
<tomswartz07> im pretty sure we have it documented on the site. under editors, iirc.
<c7p> y we have it
#ubuntu-manual 2011-10-22
<tomswartz07> im having a terrible time trying to get the empathy first launch wizard again. Im planning on doing a basic install on virtualbox just so i could keep testing easily.
#ubuntu-manual 2012-10-15
<hannie> CarstenG, are you free? :)
<CarstenG> Hi Hannie
<CarstenG> Yes, sure!
<hannie> hey, i have a questiion
<hannie> i am currently updating the Credits list and I want to add you to the list of editors
<hannie> Is that ok with you?
<hannie> You are also mentioned as a screenshot editor
<CarstenG> Yes, it is.
<hannie> but you do more than that
<CarstenG> Thanks for the honor
<CarstenG> :-)
<hannie> you really deserve it ;)
<hannie> I will upload it to LP in a minute
<hannie> godbyk, is doing the finishing touch on crocodoc now
<CarstenG> Yes, he wrote me for some screenshot updates
<CarstenG> I will do it this evening
<hannie> ah, he mentioned it earlier in an email.
<godbyk> Hey, Carsten.
<godbyk> Smearing out the information could work, but it never looks very good.
<CarstenG> hi Kevin
<CarstenG> Well, I have done this in other screenshots, too.
<CarstenG> I see, figure 3.18 and 3.19 are the only ones, which are affected by personal information
<CarstenG> Would it be ok for you, if I smear the contact list, but let your conversation with Andrew clear?
<godbyk> I think that would be fine.
<godbyk> You should check with Andrew to make sure it's okay with him.
<godbyk> I don't mind if my name/contact info appears.
<CarstenG> This is what I thought, too.
<godbyk> In the future, though, we should probably come up with a better solution.  Fake data or something.
<CarstenG> Yes, on the other hand, I had not created such screenshots from conversations...
<bootljhfdsds> godbyk, I'd love to have a copy if you could dropbox it or spideroak it for me , please.
<godbyk> bootljhfdsds: What would you like a copy of?
<bootljhfdsds> godbyk, the crocodoc work your doing (?)
<godbyk> bootljhfdsds: Ah, you can view the latest draft on crocodoc at http://ubuntu-manual.org/proofread/gswu1210/en.
<godbyk> bootljhfdsds: You can also download the draft PDF from that same link. (There's a download button near the top right.)
<bootljhfdsds> opening...
<bootljhfdsds> MMmm. ....interesting. I've never been this far into crocodocs before. Tell me ...
<bootljhfdsds> This next question is based on the option in crocodocs to *save with annontations*...
<bootljhfdsds> godbyk, As an End-user and like many users not wanting to register (initially !) .. My question is how do I use the software that is available to Ubuntu 11 to make any notes/corrections/ or feedback to the original manual and by the method perscribed on page 10 under 'reader feedback - email' using annotations that are common place in the Foxit reader environment [ http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/ ]??
<godbyk> bootljhfdsds: Well, the easiest way for us is if you annotate it on the crocodoc site.
<godbyk> Then others can see your annotations and know that they don't have to cover that same area.
<godbyk> And the editors only have to look in one place for feedback.
<godbyk> But if you want to email an annotated PDF to me, I'd be happy to take a look at it.
<godbyk> You can use whatever PDF annotation software you like.
<godbyk> (I'm not too familiar with the options there, I'm afraid.)
<bootljhfdsds> OK .. I was just looking to-do the same job with Ubuntu software (from Soft. Centre) .. but dunno how ?
<godbyk> bootljhfdsds: I'm not sure what PDF annotation software is available in the Software Center. I don't do much PDF annotation. Sorry.
<godbyk> I think you can annotate the PDF on crocodoc without registering. We have a lot of 'Anonymous' editors there, at least.
<bootljhfdsds> OK fine .. however it is abit of a quest for me atmo.
<godbyk> I'm sorry I'm not of more help.
<bootljhfdsds> thanx anyway .. your obviously a gem of an Ubuntuist
<godbyk> Ha!
<godbyk> bootljhfdsds: It looks like Okular supports PDF annotations. There are also other options, too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1529/how-can-i-highlight-pdfs
<godbyk> I haven't used any of them, though.
 * bootljhfdsds has saved it for later to bookmarks/Ubuntu Manual
#ubuntu-manual 2012-10-16
<bootljhfdsds> godbyk, I was kinda curious as to why the Manual and it's drafts aren't on Google Plus .. As an Ubuntu Member .. I'd be happy to do that for the team, if you like ?
#ubuntu-manual 2012-10-17
<CarstenG> Hello at all!
#ubuntu-manual 2012-10-18
<CarstenG> Hi together.
<sagaci> hi
<hannie> hey guys
<hannie> CarstenG, I am halfway taking screenshots for nl.pdf precise-e2
<sagaci> hi hannie
<CarstenG> Hey Hannie, sounds good
<CarstenG> :-)
<hannie> hey sagaci how's life?
<sagaci> great, copenhagen and london in a few weeks
<hannie> CarstenG, 1 question: my mac address shows in the screenshot. Is that dangorous?
<hannie> sagaci, are you going to UDS?
<hannie> *dangerous
<sagaci> hannie: yep
<hannie> so I should make it black?
<CarstenG> I don't think so. In precise and quantal I didn't care about that.
<hannie> ah, sorry that was about UDS
<hannie> CarstenG, ok then I'll leave it
<CarstenG> But you can smear it, if you want
<hannie> in Gimp?
<CarstenG> or change it to a fictional one
<hannie> ok
<CarstenG> yes, I used gimp for smearing, but others can this too, I guess :-)
<hannie> sagaci, will you do something in particular at UDS?
<sagaci> for u-m? probably not
<hannie> no, in general
<sagaci> not in particular, no
<sagaci> i'm crew for tuesday
<hannie> Did you guys see we will be having a session at the Open Week (oct 26)?
<CarstenG> What's that, Hannie?
<hannie> One moment, I will get the link
<hannie> <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/quantal/Timetable>.
<CarstenG> A, nice
<CarstenG> I try to join :-)
<hannie> Kevin will do an on-air session. I will put this link on our mailing list
<CarstenG> And I see, you have a session there, too!
<CarstenG> Great
<hannie> yes, first time for me :)
#ubuntu-manual 2013-10-17
<hernandez> hola
#ubuntu-manual 2016-10-19
<CrazyLemon> hey guys.. is ubuntu manual alive or is it a dead project? :)
<pleia2> alive, but they only release for LTS
